# Neighborhoods in Ensenada



## Dereed50

Newbie here, Wondering what the good neighborhoods to look at for renting an apartment would be. Preferably with a few US expats around. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## gosouth

There are some local forums for Baja but not sure if I can mention them on this site. They have people from the Ensenada area. Try searching online for these groups.


----------



## Dereed50

Thanks gosouth, I have searched a bit but not alot from Ensenada, will look a bit more.


----------



## gosouth

There is an active group from Punta Banda area just south of Ensenada (along the outskirts) and a couple of Baja ones with people from Ensenada.


----------



## ElPaso2012

Dereed50 said:


> Newbie here, Wondering what the good neighborhoods to look at for renting an apartment would be. Preferably with a few US expats around. Thanks in advance for any info.


You can get some idea about rentals from classifieds, but they seem to be pretty hard to find for Ensenada. Just returned from Durango, and as far as price and level of comfort is concerned the classifieds were spot on in terms of accuracy. I suspect you're going to have to make a trip to Ensenda to get some real answers. Another expat or an English speaking cab driver can tell you where to look. Personally, I like to hire a taxista by the hour. The one I hired there only charged 80 pesos an hour, and we spent four hours touring the city. Taxi drivers will also help you when you actually get ready to rent and move in. Hopefully, some one here on the forum will have some first hand experience with Ensenada.


----------



## Dereed50

Thanks ElPaso, Great tip. Yes we are planning on making the trip down just after the 1st of the year.


----------



## mes1952

Ensenada is not heavily populated with Americans as in Rosarito or Tijuana so that is why there is little classifieds or info. Most Americans living in that area are in those self-contained gated communities so you'll have to do more searching to find info. One thing is for sure...the beaches there are much cleaner than anywhere north including Rosarito.


----------



## Dereed50

Thanks mes, All this info is much appreciated.


----------



## terrybahena

Hi, we just went thru looking for a place in Ensenada. There are lots of really nice furnished apartments, but we needed a house with a yard for our big black lab Sam. Thought living in town would be great but turned out not to be such a great idea...

We found a place in Punta Banda near the beach & are moving in about 2 weeks. But you HAVE TO SEE the places; not just online, cause man the pictures do NOT depict the actual places. We took 2 trips, and looked endlessly. Forget the classifieds like Craigslist, there are some websites with the best offers- I just deleted them from my bookmarks but I'll find them if you'd like. Private message me and I'll give you websites and a little more on our experience if you like. Ensenada is huge...


----------



## Dereed50

Thank you Terry, pm on the way


----------



## Dereed50

Thanks again terry, you are right I am not able to send a pm yet.


----------



## terrybahena

Dereed50 said:


> Thanks again terry, you are right I am not able to send a pm yet.


ok check your profile again in a few minutes- I'll write more and give you my email.


----------

